# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT JTAG - New Models : LG E510 , F240L Repair Boot Full Supported and more !

## mohamed73

*RT JTAG - New Models : LG E510 , F240L Repair Boot Full Supported and more !* ORT - JTAG UPDATE [15 Aug 2013]  Description :   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   Release Notes and Files:   *LG_F240L.dll**LG_E510.dll**LG E510 Full Dump Uploaded**HTC Desire Repair uploaded* *HTC Desire Dump uploaded**HTC Desire Pinout uploaded*  Repairing LG E510    Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File "LG_E510.dll" Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

